
iPhone crashes when user types ‘Taiwan’ - gurkendoktor
https://objective-see.com/blog/blog_0x34.html
======
parliament32
See also:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17501970](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17501970)

------
pcr0
I find it incredulous that iPhones with a Chinese locale can't display the
Taiwanese flag. AFAIK, there's no such restriction on Chinese phone brands
like Xiaomi/Huawei/Honor/Meizu.

~~~
staticautomatic
FYI that is not the correct use of "incredulous."

------
hyperrail
Here is a summary that omits some of the more technical details:
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/07/iphon...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2018/07/iphone-crashing-bug-likely-caused-by-code-added-to-appease-
chinese-govt/)

------
sofaofthedamned
(posted on the other thread)

So hang on a bit here - i'm not an Apple fan, don't use their phones, ditched
my MacBook etc.

But this crash is a bit convenient. It smells to me like a teenager complying
with the letter of the rules. Their QA, although awful recently, surely would
have picked up this crash?

So maybe Apple deliberately made the code crap to telegraph the fact they'd
been coerced into writing the code? Assuming they'd been told by PRC to not
give specifics of what they had to comply with?

------
tschwimmer
This is a really great breakdown. The author is clearly pretty skilled at
reverse engineering.

I'm afraid this didn't get as much profile as it deserved. It has a bad title.
I think a better one would be something like "iPhone crashes when the user
types the word Taiwan."

~~~
dang
Thanks, we'll use that above.

------
siproprio
The headline should be changed to:

"Apple wrote code...it was buggy"

Because it reflects better the reality of Apple products.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

~~~
siproprio
You should try Apple Music on Android then.

Or iTunes on Windows.

